
Introducing Panoply: We've made Redshift serverless since 2015 - bugzer
https://blog.panoply.io/panoply-redshift-serverless-since-2015
======
kennu
Their pricing has monthly subscriptions, that’s not serverless. Serverless
will cost nothing when idle, that’s the whole idea.

------
asblumen
“Every time a cloud provider goes serverless a Data Engineer gets his wings”
says Yaniv Leven, CEO of Panoply.Lol

------
yanivleven
Aurora was announced Serverless in December

